

Brightpod, a collaboration app for digital marketers, readies for launch - logicman
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/02/24/synage-softwares-brightpod-a-collaboration-app-for-digital-marketers-readies-for-launch/

======
divyanshu
Will start using very soon!

------
orochimaru
Neat :)

